# Grooming table



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for posting this, I am wondering as well! I have been trying to find one that is lightweight (easy to put up and down, but sturdy enought to feel stable) and can fit a spoo comfortably. What size is the best for standards, while not being too huge? Is 30" too small? Is 45" too big?


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

We have a foldable table, and we purchased it from Costco.ca. It works well for us, and I do all of his grooming. . 

I found that at least for this year(his first year), I have it set up permanently, since I like to comb him frequently (especially with the ongoing coat change). I wish that the grooming arm was longer, but I think the table was built more for a mini or a toy. It works well - sturdy, grippy, great price-point, and easy to clean. The cons would be having to lift him up to the table, and the height of the grooming arm.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I recently bought a grooming table for my minipoo on eBay. Below is a link to the one that I bid on and lost - I actually got it cheaper when I won. They have a larger size. They also sell it as a buy not option but that is more expensive. If you have the time and patience to wait to bid on it, they seem to have one up for bid each week. 

30'' Heavy Duty Portable Pet Dog Cat Profession Dog Show Fold Grooming Table | eBay

I went through all the older posts here about grooming tables and checked all the usual places like Amazon, PetEdge etc. One thing I learned was don't get a table larger than the minimum your dog needs otherwise you'll be chasing your dog all over the table. I actually could use a smaller one for my mini but this works well for the dog and my tools. Why I particularly like this one is there is a tray along the bottom that hooks on and off easily so I can stick tools underneath for storage. The table folds easily, similar to most folding grooming tables - you remove the tray first. I didn't find any table that was particularly light but I can easily move this one and carry it up stairs. The surface is non-slip and easy to clean and the table isn't too flimsy. It's nice and steady with my dog on it. I've also noticed that it's basically the same table that they have at my groomers only they have a label from Flying Pig and some other companies. I first thought that the grooming arm should be longer on top - but I've found that it actually works fine the way it is.

The place I take my mini also has hydraulic tables which are useful if you have a bad back and a spoo that has trouble getting up on a table. Something to consider if you have a bad back. They are far more expensive and heavier. Poodlebeguiled had found a hydraulic table significantly cheaper at Harbor Freight used to help lift heavy items that might be suitable.

In my research I found that people with spoos teach their dogs to put the front paws on the table and then they help boost their dogs up on the table..........so they don't have to lift the full weight of a heavy spoo.

BTW, I had a tpoo that I groomed at home for 18 years on the bathroom counter. Because that worked so well I did look around my house for a table that I already had to see if it would work - nothing I have would allow me to clamp on a grooming arm. But you might have an old desk or table that is suitable.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought a new grooming table 3 years ago for my male spoo puppy. I bought it on Amazon: Go Pet Club Pet Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 36-Inch, for 99.00

I have been using it for 3+ years now, and it is serviceable but there are things I dont like:

It is heavy: I can fold it and lift it just barely. This is not much of a problem though, since I usually just leave it in our spare bedroom where I brush out the poodles. However, if I want to shave them, then i have to drag it outside to the patio and that's why the weight is an issue

It is slightly too small: Axel is 67lbs and 27 inches- a big male spoo. 

Wimpy securement system for the legs: If you are not very careful to check the locking of the table legs after moving the table, they can become slightly dislodged without you noticing. Once the table actually collapsed with him on it! My sweet boy wasn't fazed (or hurt, thank goodness) and willingly got right back on it.

The good things about it? 
it has a good non-skid surface
Hmm. I guess that the best thing I can say. I wish I had a better, lighter weight table, but I am too cheap to buy one


----------



## PennysMom (Dec 23, 2016)

I thought I would share the table I ended up buying. So far we like it. Very sturdy but not too heavy to move around. I also really like the basket underneath where I can keep my caboodle of supplies handy. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016X0LL08/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! I had been looking at that one on amazon too but didn't know if it would be too bulky/heavy. I was also looking at the bone shaped one (same brand) and was wondering if there is any benefit to getting the bone shape over the rectangle? So glad you shared your experience though, I will give that table a second look!


----------



## swimingal (Dec 22, 2016)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Thanks for sharing! I had been looking at that one on amazon too but didn't know if it would be too bulky/heavy. I was also looking at the bone shaped one (same brand) and was wondering if there is any benefit to getting the bone shape over the rectangle? So glad you shared your experience though, I will give that table a second look!


I have the bone shaped one of this brand for my spoo and like it so far. We are novices and are just trying to get our guy (and us) comfortable with everything. I think the bone shape makes maneuvering around the dog a little easier as it gets you a little closer to them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My main wish regarding the nicely portable one I have is that it was height adjustable. It is a good height for Lily, but too tall for doing Javelin. I see a hydraulic adjustable table arriving at my house over the summer.


----------



## New2Poo (Feb 15, 2017)

I just started looking for a grooming table....and I am tall. Anyone else have one that can be raised for a tall person? Some of the reviews specifically say they wish it could go higher. We have two small dogs and will have our spoo this weekend. I would like to get one that will last a while but not too expensive!

Thank you!


----------

